# New work truck



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

08 ford f350, bought last week.
loaded dually, needed it to haul the trailors, and the guys.
Now to get some graphics.
Black,, aghhh what a terrible colour to try to keep clean.
Joe Dirt


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

Really nice. Good luck with it.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice Truck... I have also have an 08 SD..... LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Joe,
With your name, dirt should make for good advertisement?:laughing:
Steve


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

awsome


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice truck! Lots of power but a little thirsty. A huge leap for Ford from the disasterous 6.0 PSD.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have an 06 6.0 crew SRW, and have had zero issues. the first two or three years of 6.0's were troublesome. 
I'd like to see the new one made by ford, as the 6.4 was horrible on fuel, making owning a diesel not even worth it.

nice truck, my dark blue is bad enough, i'd never buy black one though.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats a nice looking rig.:thumbsup:


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

I also have one of those bad early 6.0 diesels (03 f350 reg cab 4x4) lots of issues, $80000 in repairs last 12 months.
Makes me scared to drive it,,,,,its for sale.
Joe dirt


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I hope you typed an extra 0 in the 80,000 number. Yikes.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Ya $8000


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Joe, I have the same truck, all black, all leather. Nice truck but it sure is $spendy$ when it comes to fuel:sad:. I have had it about 2 1/2 months and am averaging 24 to 25 liters/100km which sucks. 
It does not seem to matter wheather I am pulling a trailer or not. :blink:
Nice truck!


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow ash that seems really bad.... I am averaging 17l/100km's not towing and about 20 towing and I have a bit of a heavy foot. I would take it in to have it looked at.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks tattoo I am setting up an appointment for next week. Everyone I talk to seems to be getting better milage than me:sad:.
Hopefully it is something that is still covered under the warranty!?
Thanks Chad!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn metric system :furious: :laughing:

A 6.4 _can _get better mileage. Especially if you're not in/worried about warranty. :whistling


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Please Angus do tell? How do I get better milage?
I have an appointment next tues for the oil change and the diagnostic check up. 
I am already hearing " well you should check the milage over the next two fuel ups" From the dealership. My responce was I have nearly every fuel up since I got the truck. It was the dealership owners own truck :detective:I think maybe they knew there was something was wrong.?


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to the diesel stop dot com and check what the right firmware flash is now for the best fuel economy and make sure that the stealership has the truck flashed correctly. I think Angus is likely talking about chipping the truck.... I know alot of guys that have done it but I won't because it will void my warrenty.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks tattoo I have checked out bullyd*g they have some aftermarket gizmos. I just worry about voiding my warranty.
I will check it out though:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> I think Angus is likely talking about chipping the truck.... I know alot of guys that have done it but I won't because it will void my warrenty.


:no:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ashcon said:


> Please Angus do tell? How do I get better milage?


PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

angus242 said:


> PM sent :thumbsup:


I'll take that PM also, Angus.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

StreamlineGT said:


> I'll take that PM also, Angus.


Me three!


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Me three!


Ill take one also please


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

angus242 said:


> PM sent :thumbsup:


 Well what is it man... don't keep me in the dark here... send me a PM


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Come on Angus, ya sneaky bastid...just post that your secret is that you traded it in on a prius. :laughing:


----------



## Joedog (Feb 15, 2009)

please dont put any bullydog crap on that truck...if you need a tuner...do something quality like spartan.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe i don't know anything about the spartan, I just looked up the bully dog because a plumber I know put something on his '06. He said he is happy, but I am still investigating.:detective:
Thanks for the input though, I will check it out.
Chad


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Spartan is great, and I guess some of the new updates to the Banks programming are good too.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I cannot post it publicly. If you wanna know, just PM me. It's not big secret, really.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

*Update!*

Truck went in today! Oil change. Diagnostic test, amazingly enough there was something wrong! So I'm not crazy:no:. They updated the comp. under warranty, also found out the clutch fan is gone! warranty fix number 2:clap:. So I will get it back tommorrow:thumbup:. Looking forward to better milage soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

man all this thread does is make me want to go buy a new truck  still running my 2003 dodge ram 2500 (chipped) but pushing 310,000 kms


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## newfy (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice looking rig, good luck with it. Had Fords for years, but all the problems with the 6.0 made me switch to Dodge 3 yrs ago, 0 problems, strong & dependable, Cummins.


----------

